

Mindfuck. Libraries are just an institutionalized form of piracy - dutchbrit

Mindfuck. Libraries are just an institutionalized form of piracy. Thoughts?
======
dalke
"piracy" is a misnomer for "copyright infringement." Libraries don't infringe
on copyright. For example, a purchased book can be lent, according to long
established law and practice.

Ergo, promoting this thought is not only wrong, but it serves to feed the
voracious posssiveness of the large-scale copyright holders who want to take
away rights we already have.

